
DND Shades – “Horse Blinkers for Knowledge Workers” - masonicb00m
http://masonsimon.com/2017/12/22/dnd-shades-horse-blinkers-for-knowledge-workers/
======
firefoxd
This looks fun and harmless/useful. Yet, it is a symptom of a real problem.
Working in an open space was so distracting that I once started working
remotely only to eliminate interruption.

But then I became the weirdo who isn't a team player.

Edit: typo

~~~
c4urself
My thoughts exactly, getting “real” work done requires coming in early,
staying late or WFH.

------
CM30
I've always wondered whether people on the autistic spectrum could benefit
from something like this; a way to get rid of most distractions in their
peripheral vision and avoid being overloaded by sensory input in crowded
places. Add some noise cancelling headphones, and even commuting would be a
lot more bearable for many people.

------
trhway
been to a friend's "office" recently - a table in a low key kind of incubator,
and you can feel the spirit of a place where big money and history are in the
making. People are busy shoveling the gold. No time to bother others :) And
when you overhear something - frequently you want to continue listening
because it is new/interesting info and ideas. Light years away from ours, top-
of-the-line based on the money spent, designed by the top architects of
creative spaces, open offices where we drone at a BigCo. Here you want to
close your eyes, ears, nose, ... the brain shuts off on its own, and just a
trickle of dopamine from Internet browsing is all what differentiates it from
a pile of wet paper...

------
draugadrotten
Combine with noise cancelling headphones for maximum sting when management
shows around new clients in the office.

------
tomohawk
Use rose colored paper for the win

------
TheSpiceIsLife
> DND Shades are physical hardware, but they can be distributed as pure
> information. I think that’s pretty neat.

This strikes me as an interesting idea to highlight.

I work in a structural steel fabrication workshop, mostly buildings.
Everything we fabricate is distributed as pure information. It's not as though
the customer has to bring in an identical model for us to copy.

I can't think of anything that can't be distributed as pure information in the
sense written above .

~~~
rounce
> This strikes me as an interesting idea to highlight.

> I can't think of anything that can't be distributed as pure information in
> the sense written above .

But if it's so ubiquitous these days, is it even worth pointing out?

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
I don't think so, or I wouldn't have thought so.

But Mason Simon seems to think so. I'd be interested to hear an elaboration.

------
jankotek
I am not sure if this is a joke or real.

~~~
reitanqild
The idea is real. I'll sometimes use my green baseball hat and tilt it
somewhat to block both overhead light and low sun in from the side.

Or go to a room where I can turn the light all the way down.

------
digi_owl
Makes me think of something i have seen used to train pilots in instrument
flying...

~~~
rounce
Yes! I thought of 'foggles' immediately as well.

------
mmagin
I think this is why some people love hoodies so much.

------
wishinghand
Am i experiencing a Mandela Effect? I thought it was horse blinders.

~~~
btown
Seems they are both used, with blinders being slightly more common in America:
[http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?614445-...](http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?614445-Blinders-
or-Blinkers-and-which-one-is-American)

This made me do a double take as well though!

~~~
throwaway2016a
Me too. As an American I have only ever heard "blinders"... I almost posted a
connect to "correct" the author then I decided to Google it and low and
behold... they are both correct in common usage.

~~~
masonicb00m
If that horse-related spelling surprised you, this one will blow your mind:
the expression "chomping at the bit" is wrong; it's actually "champing at the
bit" (with an "a")!

See [https://www.bathroomreader.com/2014/04/chomping-vs-
champing/](https://www.bathroomreader.com/2014/04/chomping-vs-champing/).

